# Do I need to add a waveguide board under front seat?



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Do I need to add a waveguide board under the front seat?
To increase the sound stage.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

A waveguide board under the front seat? What's that?


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

I heard from other installer in Indonesia, that there are some tricks to increase the sound stage, if we use horn.

Is there any idea?

I am sorry, my English is very poor.

Thank you.


----------



## diebenkorn (Jan 3, 2009)

check out the image dynamics website/forum.

Image Dynamics USA


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

There's been a few changes since that last post! lol


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Just wondering if you've got your answer coz I've never heard of such thing... 

OP, you said that you've heard some doing it in Indonesia - any pics? 

Kelvin


----------

